# couleurs turquoise sur écran philips



## tof19 (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

Je pense que le sujet a déjà été abordé.
Je suis un malheureux utilisateur de l'atv2 que j'ai depuis une semaine et un écran philips. Les couleurs virent au turquoise au bout de trente minutes environs (c'est variable).
J'ai cherché à joindre apple mais ils renvoient sur le site. 
Savez vous si les choses avancent car c'est quand même anormal d'être en plein film et d'être obligé d'éteindre, de rallumer.

Merci


----------



## tof19 (31 Janvier 2011)

Je me réponds à moi même

J'ai eu la hotline Apple : ils sont conscient du pb. Celà n'arrive qu'en Europe sur les TV Philips et Sony. Ailleurs dans le monde aucun problème.
Ils travaillent à une mise à jour avec Sony et Philips. Ils ne savent pas si le pb sera résolu par Apple ou par Philips et Sony via les mise à jour des tv. Ils ne savent pas non plus quand interviendra cette mise à jour.
Dans tous les cas, de nombreuses personnes sont touchées et c'est pour celà qu'ils travaillent à une mise à jour.

Bonne journée


----------



## nuri1951 (3 Février 2011)

Ils disent n'importe quoi....le même problème existe aux USA et sur le site de la pomme USA il y a 773 postes qui discutent de celà sans résultat et ça depuis la sortie te l'ATV2:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2600405&tstart=15

Par contre comme il parait que c'est un problème de syncronisation HDMI, j'ai lu que certains personnes l'ont résolu en passant par la prise HDMI d'un ampli Home-cinéma...à essayer...

Nous, plus au nord, on attend toujours que Belgacom donne sa permission pour que l'engin soit vendu en Belgique 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

J'avais pas regardé les derniers postes sur le lien que j'avais mis......apparemment le problème semble être résolu avec iOS 4.3 ... Hourrraahhhhh...


----------



## tof19 (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour Nuri

Merci pour l'info. Si le problème est résolu par la prochaine mise à jour, c'est super. Il semble en effet que ce soit le cas au dire des membres du forum américain.

Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle car c'est vraiment ch...en plein film de devoir rebooter l'atv. En plus j'ai pas de hdmi sur mon home cinema 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Obi-Wan (17 Mars 2011)

Bien le bonjour !!

Trop content d'avoir acheté une Sony :rateau:

Savez-vous si la 4.3 a résolu le problème ?? J'ai lu quelque part que cela devait être le cas mais 0 confirmation depuis...

Mici 

Edit : apparemment, c'est corrigé sur les TV Sony !! Yes !!


----------



## ivanlefou (28 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

existe t il une liste des tv impactées,
histoire de ne pas être déçu par l'achat d'une apple tv

je voudrais juste savoir si cela vaut le coup d'acheter une Apple tv avec une tv philips 42PFL7603H

merci


----------



## tof19 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Le problème a de toute façon été résolu avec la dernière MAJ donc tu peux prendre la TV de ton choix.

Bonne soirée


----------



## ivanlefou (29 Avril 2011)

tof19 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le problème a de toute façon été résolu avec la dernière MAJ donc tu peux prendre la TV de ton choix.
> 
> Bonne soirée



super merci
je ne savais pas que le problème a été résolu
et sinon la tv je l'ai depuis 2 ans, j'attendais juste la résolution du "bug"


----------



## Ferris_bueller (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour a tous

Heureux possesseur (enfin j espere) d un apple tv depuis hier soir (c etait mon anni ) j ai le droit a ce fameux ecran turquoise sur ma tele philips. J ai tout d abord pense a la qualite de mon cable hdmi achete pour l occasion ! Puis j ai fait une mise a jour de l apple tv et suis reste une petite demi heure a prendre contact avec l APTV. Et j ai pas revu de soucis mais il faut confimer sur une periode plus longue sinon je pense que le fait de passer sur l ampli devrait resoudre le soucis. Heureusement car je n attends rien de philips car aucune mise a jour n est dispo depuis que j ai achete ma tele il y a un an ! 

Bon j ai un autre soucis avec dailymotion et je vais poursuivre ma recherche sur ce forum 

J en profite pour vous saluer tous en esperant que la communaute MAC soit aussi sympa que la communaute PC


----------

